# Weird algae, how to get rid of it?



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Got my planted tank up and running with co2, most of my algae has gone away save for this new type of brown fuzzy algae. My Otos and BP don't seem to want to touch it, my angels pick at it but don't do much of a dent. Anyone know what this is? bunch of searching hasn't come up with anything, it doesn't look like beard algae, and the algae seems to have bubbles of some kind on it? You can also see it on my substrate.






























I can get better photos for you guys just let me know.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

IMO it looks like pre-BBA. I would remove as much as you can. Spot dose where you can. Also, fish like siamese algae eaters or crosscheilus reticulatus will give you a better chance to getting rid of it.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Reckon said:


> IMO it looks like pre-BBA. I would remove as much as you can. Spot dose where you can. Also, fish like siamese algae eaters or crosscheilus reticulatus will give you a better chance to getting rid of it.


I heard SAE get aggressive as they grow up, and stop eating algae all together.


----------



## Ramorous (Jul 31, 2016)

I've seen a similar occurrence in my own tank. I turned down the lighting intensity a little bit and it seemed to stop spreading, reducing the timer on the lighting seemed to have little to no affect. It didn't actually go away, but I pruned the plant leaves that were most affected and I haven't seen any new leaves get covered.


----------

